# Help to choose programming language for a 9th standard student



## rohanz (Sep 18, 2010)

hey guyz I am Rohan and I am in 9th standard plz help me choose a language to start programming I want to develop games ,apps , softwares and oses plz help me i know only html now
here are sme recommendations


python
php
java
c#
c++
visual basic
dhtml
xml
xhtml
sql
3D


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: plz help me guyz..*

If you are serious of gaming career and you are good numbers and logic, then pick only C++ and master it thoroughly.


----------



## sanketJ (Nov 27, 2010)

1)Learn the basics properly: Get your OOP (Object oriented Programming )concepts right.
2) Practice: Practicing what you learn is most important and one cannot achieve goal of being a good programmer without practicing.
3) Learn to share : Sharing is the most important aspect of programmers.
5)Must learn: XML, HTML, JavaScript or any other scripting language, Ajax, SQL. This are the few basic things.
6)Track: After learning Basics and terminologies , choose just one platform. Programming languages are in vast numbers, Java, c#, C++, perl, PHP, ruby etc.

For more details you can check my Blog.
Any help you want regarding which books to refer, which are the good institutes to start out, ask me


----------



## abhidev (Nov 27, 2010)

I would suggest u start with the basic...thats c which will help you develop logic...then u can later pickup c++ and so on.


----------



## web (Nov 27, 2010)

Hello Rohan,

As you are still in 9th standard, learn the basics of which you find easy. You have a long way to master them

BTW as you said you know HTML, it would be easy for you to learn XHTML and PHP


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Nov 28, 2010)

game programming ?!! LOL ok
C, C++, C#! Game engines, go get them!


----------



## acewin (Nov 29, 2010)

hmm, ok 
start with c or java for programming language. c or java will give you good platform for furthur areas or concepts to learn. more than c I will say check java because then you will be able to understand object oriented concepts.  

you know a scripting language as HTML, so you can learn XML, XHTML or PHP as web said, do not go into javascript that quick as it does not have a fixed set of rules. it majorly depends upon browser what javascript calls will run


----------



## abhidev (Nov 29, 2010)

First of all...what are you interested in...software dev or web dev...if u wanna go for software dev then i would suggest go for c,c++,java,.net but if u r interested in web dev then go for javascript, php,etc...but keep in mind that languages like java and .net can are also used in web. So decide for yourself. All the best


----------



## damnthenet (Nov 29, 2010)

It's quite easy to create small games (like flash games) for web or mobile using Silverlight. This is a technology and not a language.

I would suggest you to learn the basic OOP concepts and then learn C# which is a good language for OOP development. Using this language and .NET framework, you can create wonderful applications including games for the web and the mobile.


----------



## tasamono (Feb 3, 2011)

Go for an Object oriented Language..... that will surely help!!
To start nothn can be better than C++.


----------



## Nemes!s (Feb 3, 2011)

Go for C#... it will be easy for you to learn basic programming concepts and u can create kool games in c# as well. As u advance then you can go for c++


----------



## abhijangda (Feb 4, 2011)

Start with Visual Basic first. Learn it thoroughly. This will help you get your functional and modular programming concepts stronger. Then go to Python. Master it with Object Oriented Programming approach. Go to C/C++ only if you want to go in field of system programming. Programming is not that much easy. If you want to be a game developer go for C++ and Java and master it. But I would say master VB and Python first. Python is a very good and easy language with large library. You can make anything in Python much easily. Also Python is cross-platform but VB is only for Windows. VB too is very good. Go for these two.


----------



## nims11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Go for C or C++, install it completely in your brain by thorough practice. There are several websites to serve this purpose.
after this, you can either go for advanced areas of C/C++ or choose any other language


----------

